# Why might you have said things like that? / Why did you say things like that?



## echo_zkl

Hey,

"Why might you have said things like that?" vs "Why did you say things like that?"
在译成中文的时候，你们会怎样表现出这两种语气的差别呢？

thanks
Keli


----------



## Ghabi

echo_zkl said:


> "Why might you have said things like that?"


Where did you read this? Doesn't make sense ...


----------



## echo_zkl

Discuss why Jesus might have said we should be considered “blessed” when we’re persecuted
===========================
Ghabi, does this sound natural to you?


----------



## Ghabi

Erm ... it means Jesus didn't say that but the writer thinks it's possible for Jesus to have said something like that.


----------



## echo_zkl

That was my first thought. 
But giving the book I'm reading was written by a Christian, I'm baffled...


----------



## Lamb67

*3. *Used to express a* higher degree of deference or politeness* than _may, ought,_ or _should:_ _Might I express my opinion?_
_thefreedictionary.com under might._


----------



## Razzle Storm

echo_zkl said:


> That was my first thought.
> But giving the book I'm reading was written by a Christian, I'm baffled...



I think here the "might" in the sentence would be more for the "why". It's emphasizing that any conjecture people have for the _reasons_ Jesus said something are purely speculative. That's my take, at least.

As for the original question, I'd venture that the difference is superficial:

Why might you have said things like that? (Note: I don't think I've ever heard this used with "you". It is usually used with "he/she/they" when you are talking about "them" with another person)
你何理那样说？

Why did you say things like that?
你为什么那样说？

For me at least, the meaning is the same (when the subject is "you").

However, if the former sentence was "Why might they have said things like that?" I would translate it as 他/她为什么会那样说呢？ emphasizing that the speaker seeks the reasoning behind the motive for another person saying something.


----------



## Lamb67

*b. *Used to indicate a possibility or probability that is weaker than _may:_ _We might discover a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.thefreedictionary.com _
_I think above is what #7 is trying to say._
Why might you have said things like that? 你怎么会说那样的话呢？More speculativeness in accordance with supra _#_7.


----------



## echo_zkl

Razzle Storm said:


> I think here the "might" in the sentence would be more for the "why". It's emphasizing that any conjecture people have for the _reasons_ Jesus said something are purely speculative. That's my take, at least.



Thanks a lot, this explanation clears up my doubts.



Razzle Storm said:


> Why might you have said things like that? (Note: I don't think I've ever heard this used with "you". It is usually used with "he/she/they" when you are talking about "them" with another person)



Thanks for pointing this out for me. That was a lame example 



Razzle Storm said:


> However, if the former sentence was "Why might they have said things like that?" I would translate it as 他/她为什么会那样说呢？ emphasizing that the speaker seeks the reasoning behind the motive for another person saying something.



In this case, if I have taken it correctly, the more accurate translation is what Lamb suggested above. 他/她怎么会那样说呢？The phrase 怎么 more emphasizes on motive while 为什么 more on logical reason.


----------



## Ghabi

Razzle Storm said:


> I think here the "might" in the sentence would be more for the "why". It's emphasizing that any conjecture people have for the _reasons_ Jesus said something are purely speculative. That's my take, at least.


I think you mean "what may have caused Jesus to say ...?", right?



> Why might you have said things like that? (Note: I don't think I've ever heard this used with "you". It is usually used with "he/she/they" when you are talking about "them" with another person)
> 你何理那样说？


I don't know what you mean by 你何理 ... If I want to emphasize that someone's action was surprising/puzzling/hideous (for example, talking about a serial killer), I may say something like "    到底是什么原因驱使他这样做呢?"


----------



## echo_zkl

Ghabi said:


> I don't know what you mean by 你何理 ... If I want to emphasize that someone's action was surprising/puzzling/hideous (for example, talking about a serial killer), I may say something like "    到底是什么原因驱使他这样做呢?"



To me, as my mainland Chinese background, 何理 means "什么原因/什么道理" but with a little dramatic feeling, probably because this is an old-fashion expression.

For example: 你何理无端指责我？


----------



## Ghabi

echo_zkl said:


> To me, as my mainland Chinese background, 何理 means "什么原因/什么道理" but with a little dramatic feeling, probably because this is an old-fashion expression.
> 
> For example: 你何理无端指责我？


Got it, thanks!


----------



## Razzle Storm

@Ghabi: I mean to say that some people's (native speakers') distinction of "might" and "may" might not be especially clear-cut, and that in this case, taking into the author's original intent, "might" and "may" would have the same meaning.

@echo: I think lamb's translation would be correct, right.


----------



## Ghabi

Razzle Storm said:


> @Ghabi: I mean to say that some people's (native speakers') distinction of "might" and "may" might not be especially clear-cut, and that in this case, taking into the author's original intent, "might" and "may" would have the same meaning.


The difference of "may" and "might" doesn't concerns me ... I meant the confusion of the sentence arises from the fact that the subject of "might" should be logically "the reason(s)" (i.e. "The reason may/might be that ..."), not "Jesus", but I expressed myself poorly ... sorry for that.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Just to make sure it's clear: the "might" here doesn't at all cast doubt on whether or not Jesus said it - that's undisputed. Rather, it emphasizes the fact that the response will necessarily be conjectural since there's no way to know for sure. Another way to look at it is by considering a potential answer to the question "why did Jesus say this?" --- "Well, he might have said that because he knew his disciplines had a hard time ahead of them and would need those words of encouragement."


----------



## Razzle Storm

@Ghabi Oh, right, that makes more sense. And if the author had just used "reason" like you said, it would have been clearer.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Except that it would come out something like this: "What reason did Jesus have for saying that?" which almost savors of interrogation rather than simple inquisitiveness.. maybe it's just me, but the "might" structure strikes me as neutral and I think it fits the context clearly and well.


----------

